# A Little help



## That Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay, here it goes...pride right out of the door and I am sorry if this is bad hunting manners. I am a very new hunter, and sparing the details of my life up to this point, I am 29 years old and never turkey hunted before, and I really want to learn how to. I did have a contact to take me out this fall, but he is leaving before the season opens up.

Basically, I was wondering if there was anyone who would want to take a newbie out and show him the ropes. Anyone interested? It would be greatly appreciated. I am not looking for a free hunting guide I am more than willing to pull my weight if not a little more. Thanks again.


----------

